# Need help with kcal cup measurement!



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Good evening! Math is not my strong suit so I need a little guidance in figuring out this whole kcal thing.  I've been under the assumption that a cup was 8 oz. but I was looking at the feeding guidelines of my C. Natural kibble and it says that it has:
4,247 kcal/kg (139 g = 1 cup)
535 kcal/cup (4.44 oz = 1 cup) 

I'd always assumed I should be using an 8 oz cup so can someone explain what this 4.44 oz cup means? So if I feed 1 8 oz cup of this kibble per meal how many calories is he actually getting per meal?

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you feed a dry measure cup you are feeding 535 calories. That dry measure is volume. Ounces can be liquid, volume or weight. http://www.exploratorium.edu/cooking/convert/measurements.html

If you fed 8 ounces of food you would be feeding 965 calories a meal. 4247/2.2 lbs per kg gives kcal/lb, then half of that is 8 ounces.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying!!


----------

